# Listen Up Scurvey Dogs!



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

Today be Offically "Talk Like a Pirate Day", ye bilge rats!


----------



## Xequat (Sep 19, 2005)

AAARRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!



So this pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel on the front of his pants. Bartender asks him "Hey, Pirate, what's with the steering wheel on your crotch?"

The pirate responds "Argh, 'tis drivin' me nuts!"


Technopunk, you just beat me to the punch by about 5 minutes.  They just told us about Talk Like a Pirate Day at work here.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> AAARRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrr, Yes, I celebrate it er'y year, matey.  I gots me, one of them, what does ye call it... _Interests... _in pirates.  So me an' me crew trys harrrrrrrrd not t' ferget when it rolls around.  I even be wearing me "Pirates of the Internet" shirt t' work t'day.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 19, 2005)

The suggestion I heard this mornin' was too add 'Me Harties' to the end of every sentence, Me Harties. 


'Tis a Pirate Life for me, Mattie.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry, I do an awful Johnny Depp impersonation.


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2005)

Argghhh ,Pour it down me pants so the flies can congragate..


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 12, 2006)

_'tis comin' round 'gain, My Hearties. _

_Arrr ye prepared? _​


----------



## Carol (Sep 12, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> _'tis comin' round 'gain, My Hearties. _​
> 
> _Arrr ye prepared? _​


 
irate4:  That I be, matey.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html
> 
> Today be Offically "Talk Like a Pirate Day", ye bilge rats!


 
Avast ye scurvy dog and heave to yer calender!  Talk like a Pirate Day be the 19th and it be only the 12th!  'Course, it be a fine thing to talk like a bucaneer anytime o' the day or night, what have ye.


----------



## Carol (Sep 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Avast ye scurvy dog and heave to yer calender! Talk like a Pirate Day be the 19th and it be only the 12th! 'Course, it be a fine thing to talk like a bucaneer anytime o' the day or night, what have ye.


 
Check the dates matey and read the thread or ye best be walkin' the plank!

irateph3


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

I be checkin' the dates.  Fact o' the matter is, I be checkin' them twice.  The site that dog, Technopunk, spake o' sez here, it sez: "_However you got here, stick around an' learn all about September 19 - International Talk Like A Pirate Day!_"

Which be it, then?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Aaaaarrrrr, this be mildly amusin'.

And this, too:
    My pirate name is:


    Black James Vane 

Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way.    Arr!

Pirate Name


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Arrrr mateys,  aye talk like this all thee time.  Ther be no plank walkin wit me and me crew here.
iratewhe


----------



## Carol (Sep 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I be checkin' the dates. Fact o' the matter is, I be checkin' them twice. The site that dog, Technopunk, spake o' sez here, it sez: "_However you got here, stick around an' learn all about September 19 - International Talk Like A Pirate Day!_"
> 
> Which be it, then?


 

It was de year 2005 when he Techno posted matey!  

Captain Edwards was warnin' that it be comin' round again!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> It was de year 2005 when he Techno posted matey!
> 
> Captain Edwards was warnin' that it be comin' round again!


 
Blast and damn, then!  I be eatin' me codpiece on this misspeak o' mine.

A thousand pardons.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Blast and damn, then! I be eatin' me codpiece on this misspeak o' mine.
> 
> A thousand pardons.


 
Look, ye upon the bright side. Forwarn'd 'tis Forarmed, me harty.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> Look, ye upon the bright side. Forwarn'd 'tis Forarmed, me harty.


 
Aye, that it is, that it is.  I now have ha'f a fortnight to get me timbers in orer afore the shivverin'!


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Aaaaarrrrr, this be mildly amusin'.
> 
> And this, too:
> My pirate name is:
> ...


 
Ahoy, ya scurvy dogs!  There be a new cap'n on deck....

Your pirate name is: 
*Bloody Sam Kidd*

... an if you're want'in to know more about the Kidd, 'ere ya are...

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!

So hoist the sails and make way to open water... there be clear skies and loot to be plundered.... YARRRR!!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 16, 2006)

In Honor of ITLAPD:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 16, 2006)

Your pirate name is:       
_*       Iron Morgan Vane*_ 

     A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr!


----------



## TimoS (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's an educational video on how to talk like a pirate


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 18, 2006)

Sort of a pirate ship from when I was 7!

Rep for anyone that can name the book, the author/illustrator or the captain


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

That wasn't Pippi Longstocking, was it?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 18, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> That wasn't Pippi Longstocking, was it?


 
Noop...someone set you up the bomb.

But, don't be dismayed!  You may guess as often as necessary


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

That was my only guess.  

Yeah, I know...    Move Zig....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 18, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> That was my only guess.
> 
> Yeah, I know... Move Zig....


 
It's always wonderful to encounter another AYBABTU fan


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2006)

I just gotten a new keyboard... lemme hook it up.... 
(and a picture of it too) 
RRRRRR RRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRR


----------

